# Something Different



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

So i was lucky enough to paint at the new amphitheatre here recently. Was browsing their website and decided to grab some pics of it. They're still building alot, which I will paint, so it's a work in progress type of job just bouncing back & forth. Nothing pretty though just blow & go with a bit of care, as they insisted.

Sofar I've done around 14 vendor booths, black fence behind and beside stage, about 700' of white fence, 2 trailer exteriors (for the bands), sealed a huge deck and 18 picnic tables, and 2 dumpsters. Still have some more booths to do, more fence, 50' bar, another deck or so, and 4 trailers.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Part 2


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbup:
Looks great, one of those jobs you will get to see often (hopefully) and say "I did that":thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohh I forgot, here was my setup. Was a damn long lot so I set up my rolling scaffolding. Put the other plank above to keep the sun off. Would load it up with all my 5s, shields, runners, radio, etc and just roll along. That scaffolding payed for itself 20 times over on that job. :yes:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

nice pics + setup. How in the world did you get that job?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ParagonVA said:


> nice pics + setup. How in the world did you get that job?


My cousins company is doing all the carpentry. They needed a painter, he mentioned me, and the fun began. Owner of the place is cool as hell too. Brings us all good lunch every day and keeps us stocked up on drinks and ice cream. :laughing:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

that looks like its right downtown.. where abouts...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> that looks like its right downtown.. where abouts...


Right across the Mon River from it in Station Square. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Any more pics of the fanny in pic 2?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Any more pics of the fanny in pic 2?


No just the front in #6. :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Any more pics of the fanny in pic 2?


something we can agree upon! :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool gig, looked good. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very cool.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what did you pay for that lil scaffolding? Awesome job btw!


----------



## howiepaints (Jun 18, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Any more pics of the fanny in pic 2?





JNLP said:


> No just the front in #6.



Stalking her? ? Or someone soon to be special in you life?

Those Bakers are worth their weight in gold. I assume you paid between $350 and $450 if bought it new

Many comapanies make them, Google "baker scaffold"


With the extensions, you can get good and high real easy.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Lowes has them for $220 or somewhere close to that. They had them on sale once for $180, so I bought 2. Love them! Glad I have two sets of wheels though now. One for interior & one for exterior as that asphault tore them up.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

That looks like a real enjoyable job to do JNLP :thumbsup:

Nice photos too! Did you get her number *¿ 
*


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

JNLP said:


> My cousins company is doing all the carpentry. They needed a painter, he mentioned me, and the fun began. Owner of the place is cool as hell too. Brings us all good lunch every day and keeps us stocked up on drinks and ice cream. :laughing:


nice.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

$6 for a beer? Damn, the last time I bought beer it was $3.50 for a 6 pack.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

chrisn said:


> $6 for a beer? Damn, the last time I bought beer it was $3.50 for a 6 pack.


I was in NYC this weekend (again). They were $10 a piece there.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Benefits of the job... Free access to the Spadafora fight the other night along with vip seating. Gotta love that! :thumbup:

I didn't take the photos though I forgot my cam.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't forget the ring girls though. :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

oh yeah!!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I would go a couple of rounds with them :001_tongue:


----------

